# Laptop als Webserver nutzen



## benny-991 (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich würde gerne meinen Laptop als Webserver nutzen, wie der Titel schon sagt.
Ich besitze folgende Systeme:

- Laptop (Windows 7 Home Premium)
- Desktop PC (Windows 7 Ultimate)

Beide sind an einen Switch angeschlossen und somit gegenseitig erreichbar.
Nun möchte ich es gerne so haben, dass ich auf meinem Laptop einen Webserver auf Windows laufen habe, und ich von meinem Desktop PC dann per IP zugreifen kann und auch über FTP Dateien raufladen kann.
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps dazu geben, und Programme vorschlagen?
Der Webserver soll nicht weltweit sein, sondern nur lokal. Deshalb braucht man auch keine Ports öffnen. Sehe ich das richtig?


LG benny-991


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo benny-991,

willkommen bei tutorials.de 
Zu deiner Frage: Für dein Einsatzgebiet gibt es die Programmsammlung "xampp" (Kannst du hier (KLICK) finden).
Bei dem Programm sind unter Anderem ein Webserver, ein MySQL-Server, Email-Server und ein FTP-Server dabei. Die Dokumentation zu xampp ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, auf der obigen Seite solltest du alle Informationen finden, die du zum einrichten brauchst.

Das mit der Port-Weiterleitung hast du bereits richtig gesagt, die musst du nur einrichten, wenn der Server auch von aussen erreichbar sein soll. Aber für einen öffentlichen Server ist xampp nicht geeignet, da dieses von der Sicherheit her ziemlich lau eingestellt ist.

Gruß
BK


----------



## benny-991 (10. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Ich hatte mir das etwas komplizierter vorgestellt. Ich wusste nicht, dass es so einfach geht.
Dankeschön


----------

